# Our New Addition :: Gemma



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

thought I would share a couple photos of our new baby! strictly a pet  my hubby is so accomodating of my passion of gold, & he has always had a desire for a ROTT!! so off I went on an education binge of the breed and here she is!!!!!! We love the Sons of Anarchy, so we agreed *GEMMA* was a suitable name for our little girl!!! Strong, Protective of family....I absolutely love her and she has only been here a day!!!!


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

With all those goldies
around I wonder if it will change her disposition slightly?
Beth, moose and angel

P.s. She's gorgeous


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I was expecting a Golden puppy but Gemma is just as adorable!!!!! 

Is that Adi with her????? She's a beautiful girl........


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Gemma is absolutely adorable!! Congrats!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

yes that is Adi, as rotties immune systems can be weaker, she must be fully vaccinated prior to meeting all the others, she loves our maine **** kitty Chaos, they are playing already, my other 11 yr old DSH cat, just rolled her eyes, like dear god I had to accept a kitten and now that black thing!!! lol


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

So adorable!! Gemma is precious!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

mainegirl said:


> With all those goldies
> around I wonder if it will change her disposition slightly?
> Beth, moose and angel
> 
> P.s. She's gorgeous


Mainegirl, how do you mean??? she is a very sweet, loving puppy and very smart!!! Her mother was an amazing girl, not at all as I expected of a Rottweiler


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

She is just so precious! I can't get over her little face!


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh Heather...she is so adorable!! My son had a beautiful female Rottie....she was so wonderful with his children, but also very protective of them. If the kid's were playing in the yard, she wouldn't let anyone through the gate to the yard.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

cute little girl!!! Love her name!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

She is adorable! It should be a lot of fun watching Gemma and Chaos grow up together.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

In my research I found this out, that the females are much more protective of the home/children/family...I wanted a smaller dog, the males are HUGE! and I dont need another boy on the premises!!! also in my thinking, I will be shattered when I lose Adi, she is 11.5 yrs old and is my fulltime companion, as I know another *golden* could never replace her, I felt a different breed would be ideal! Adi is very loving and protective of Gemma already. I actually welled up with tears when I looked through the viewfinder in my camera of the above photo  One day it shall be a cherished memory


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

What a little doll baby.  I can't wait for her stories and to watch her grow on the forum. I love her name.


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

Gemma is a beautiful Rottie. My neice has one that's about a year old now and she's a sweetie. She's a keeper.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Gemma and Chaos last evening!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Gemma and chaos together are so adorable!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations! Gemma is beautiful, love her precious face.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

She is a beautiful pup--and so is your golden (and kitty too!). Congratulations! Can't wait to watch her grow up!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Gemma is SO beautiful! We have a rottie Sadie, she's 9 now. They're such affectionate dogs you'll just love her, she's like a little teddy bear  Looks like your golden has taken a shine to her too.


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

She is adorable. How old is she? I love all of the photos. She has a beautiful face.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Rotties are such wonderful dogs. Loving temperaments but at the same time very protective of their family. Can't ask for a better combination. 

That second picture in your first post is beautiful.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

I think I'm in love! She's just precious...!
I love Rotties. Always wanted one, but it was just never in the cards, I guess. 
We just met a beautiful year-old girl at the doggie bakery this past weekend. She was the sweetest, silliest girl. Named Voodoo. (I could have taken her home with me... )


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

arcane said:


> yes that is Adi, as rotties immune systems can be weaker, she must be fully vaccinated prior to meeting all the others, she loves our maine **** kitty Chaos, they are playing already, my other 11 yr old DSH cat, just rolled her eyes, like dear god I had to accept a kitten and now that black thing!!! lol


 
Excuse the silly question but I was wondering why Adi was chosen to be Gemma's teacher. Is it because she's done it so many times and is very experienced? I recall reading somewhere that when bringing a new puppy into a home with older dogs, that the youngest dog should take on the role of teacher. I'm just thinking in my case.....Reno versus Lincoln. I would have to definitely go with Reno as Lincoln hasn't grown up yet!!! Reno was a wonderful teacher to both Austin and Lincoln.....he trained them well.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

I didn't know if rotties are as much of a Velcro dog as my 4 goldens have been. Also do rotties like water as much as goldens, or retrieving?
Beth, moose and angel


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

So very happy for you Heather! Gemma looks like a sweetheart...and the Adi/Gemma picture is soooo very precious.
Big SOA fans in our house too ...perfect name for your girl!


----------



## MarsNPluto (Jan 10, 2012)

Beautiful! And congratulations!! I've thought about getting a Rottie, but in the wayyyyy future. They really are great dogs. You're going to have so much fun 



mainegirl said:


> I didn't know if rotties are as much of a Velcro dog as my 4 goldens have been. Also do rotties like water as much as goldens, or retrieving?
> Beth, moose and angel


Actually, yup  They're very devoted to their families so I imagine they can be very velcro-like. They're pretty laidback but also can exercise for hours, and those activities do include retrieving, running, swimming  They pretty much are Golden, except much more protective and I think have a keener sense of people with bad intentions towards the pack. I've met a few awesome ones in the past. I've also met some scary ones because owners just tie them up in the backyard all day


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Laurie said:


> Excuse the silly question but I was wondering why Adi was chosen to be Gemma's teacher. Is it because she's done it so many times and is very experienced? I recall reading somewhere that when bringing a new puppy into a home with older dogs, that the youngest dog should take on the role of teacher. I'm just thinking in my case.....Reno versus Lincoln. I would have to definitely go with Reno as Lincoln hasn't grown up yet!!! Reno was a wonderful teacher to both Austin and Lincoln.....he trained them well.


Adi is *always* my puppy teacher as she is bombproof! I trust her, she will tell the youngsters the way it is but would never in a million years harm them. She adores puppies, kitties and children...my true sidekick!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

That is one gorgeous puppy! A Rotti would be my 2nd choice after a Golden. 

I love the picture of her and Adi, so precious.

Will Gemma be strictly a pet? Or do you want to get into fun stuff with her like Schutzhund training.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

goldhaven said:


> She is adorable. How old is she? I love all of the photos. She has a beautiful face.


she is 8 weeks today!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Ninde'Gold said:


> That is one gorgeous puppy! A Rotti would be my 2nd choice after a Golden.
> 
> I love the picture of her and Adi, so precious.
> 
> Will Gemma be strictly a pet? Or do you want to get into fun stuff with her like Schutzhund training.


at this point she was purchased as a pet! who know what the future will hold  no puppies though!!!!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Are ya sure no puppies? She looks like she'd make some awfully cute puppies


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

We have a friend with a rottie and when him and Remy play it's nice a noisy, but so gentle and fun!

I also heard a story about a family that got into an accident with their dog in the car... the family didn't make it but the dog was found at the scene of the accident two weeks later sleeping on a pile of his owner's things that had scattered in the wreck. He had piled them up and made a little bed, waiting for his owners to return. Just writing this out made me cry again... they are so incredibly loyal.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Wow! She is a beauty and a gem!


----------



## Hearts of Gold (Dec 18, 2010)

Need..... More..... Photo's :new (13):


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Hearts of Gold said:


> Need..... More..... Photo's :new (13):


COME VISIT! .....take some! :--smirk::eclipsee_


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Congrats on the new addition. Rotties are just wonderful dogs, especially if you get them as puppies and raise them well which you undoubtedly will! You will have a very loving and excellent protector. They're great with kids and puppies too. Keep posting pictures. She sure is cute!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

*Gemma is a teen LOL*

thought I would update with a 6 month old shot, this was a month ago, she is coming up on 7 mos now!!!!!!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

She's sure grown up into a gorgeous girlie


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

HolDaisy said:


> She's sure grown up into a gorgeous girlie


thank you  i hope she starts to fill out soon as right row she looks lanky like a Dobie!!! lol


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Arcane's Golden Retriever and Rottweiler puppies!?    

She is very lanky, she doesn't have that stocky look or big head that adult Rotti's have.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

We had a rottie when my kids were young, she was a rescue. Couldn't have asked for a better family pet, loving, gentle, and protective! Maxie was a great girl!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

arcane said:


> thank you  i hope she starts to fill out soon as right row she looks lanky like a Dobie!!! lol


I'm sure she soon will 
We have a 9yr old Rottie called Sadie. The fun thing with Rottie's is they don't seem to age. Sadie looks exactly the same as when she was younger lol. There's a photo of her if you scroll down. http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...w-bridge/108539-new-member-devastated-12.html 


Hope you're having lots of fun with Gemma


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Gemma is adorable!!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Ninde'Gold said:


> Arcane's Golden Retriever and Rottweiler puppies!?
> 
> She is very lanky, she doesn't have that stocky look or big head that adult Rotti's have.


 haha Blue wouldnt mind!!!!! her mother was a smaller scale Rottie , what drew me to her, and she is NA not German lines, so that makes a difference...I don't like the overdone heads some have, but I would like to see some meat on her bones!!!! lol


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

she's a beauty... I love Rottie and Dobie coloring ... same as my little spaniel. (Temperaments are all different though!)


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

All I have to "say" is...
:smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::heartbeat:heartbeat


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

I love the name, I love SOA great show! She's a real beauty.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Gemma is beautiful!! I ♥ Rotties, they can be so silly and all business in the span of 30 seconds


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

*Gemma :: 7 months*

after being influenced by a maine **** kitty in puppyhood, Gem still acts the part!!!!!!! Love my glossy girl!:smooch:


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Beautiful Girl!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Gemma's beautiful, she's really grown into a lovely girl.


----------



## ms_summer (Mar 23, 2012)

She's a beauty!


----------

